# Samsung plasma TV slideshow issue



## tallannie (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello... been thru 3 levels of samsung tech support to no avail...hope someone here can steer me to solution. New samsung pn50c7000 tv does slide shows from USB card. First time I load up a new USB with photos it displays them correctly...but after a couple on/off cycles of TV it starts turning any photo that is taller than it is wide over by 90deg. (any photo I took with the camera on its side....) it stops showing them actual size and starts trying to fill the entire screen (which requires turning the vertically oriented pics horizontal i guess). 

Does this even tho original photo was rotated for upright viewing before being loaded on USB...and, the images show perfectly on a PC or a small LCD photoframe. 

Samsung gave up... reset firmware, default condidtions, tried all picture size settings, etc... extremely irritating. Can anyone help or point me to help? Thank you very much !


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I have no idea, aside from the obvious, the TV. If Samsung support doesn't have an answer, I don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## tallannie (Apr 19, 2011)

*sigh*...
I guess I will have to live with it....but it sure is an irritating defect. Samsung wasnt even interested in trying to pass it back to the software dudes to correct.
thanks


----------

